# What Is Your Favorite Music Artist?



## Penmonkey (Jul 20, 2007)

So I'm sitting here in the wee hours of the morning playing _When the man comes around_ by Johnny Cash and I was wondering what all you guys like. If I had to pick my favorite singer (alive) it would be Tim McGraw. Dead would be the man in black. A few others I like are McBride & The Ride, Linda Ronstadt, Garth Brooks, Kelly Clarkson, Sugarland and Toby Keith.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jul 20, 2007)

Little Feat gets my vote.HOY HOY


----------



## gketell (Jul 20, 2007)

Pink Floyd and ZZtop.  Well, and Mozart, Vivaldi, Shubert.  And... Cranberries, Collective Soul.  And almost anything Celtic...  or Progressive Jazz (preferably non-vocal).

I used to say the only music I didn't like was c-rap and country.  But now even some of the "new country" is listenable.  

GK


----------



## smoky10 (Jul 20, 2007)

My all time favorite is Conway Twitty and my favorite living singer is Trace Adkins.


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 20, 2007)

I like so many artists...even some of the hip-hop stuff but mostly the country rockers like Billy Crash Craddock and the crooners like Eddy Arnold.

Favorite all-time singer - Elvis (not Costello)and favorite living singer Brad Paisley.

I also like jazz, swing, and enjoy the classical pieces the orchestras that my wife is in play (but I barely can identify any of the music).


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 20, 2007)

Todd Agnew, Mack Powell, Greg Lake, Harry Connick Jr.

Then there are my favorite guitar players: Steve Ray Vaughn, Eric Clapton, B.B. King


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 20, 2007)

hmmmm Twisted Sister, Queen, Poison, CCR, Flat and Scruggs, and too many others to list


----------



## TBone (Jul 20, 2007)

Depends on the mood I'm in.  One day it's Toby Keith and Charlie Daniels, the next it's Santana and Jimi Hendrix.   If I had to pick ONE, it would most likely be Buffett.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 20, 2007)

Tough call:

Tina Turner or Van Morrison


Travis, how could you leave out King George?
To me George Strait is to country music what Rev. Billy Graham is to preaching!
[]

Gary


----------



## eskimo (Jul 20, 2007)

What a tough question..... Hendrix, Buffett, Clapton, James Taylor, Leo Kottke (instrumental only), George Winston, Robert Cray.

To pick one, it would have to be Stevie Ray (dead) & John Mayer (alive).


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 20, 2007)

Definitely a tough call. I'm a classic rocker and also like most of the "hair" bands of the 80's. But I also listen to country (old and new), and classical. I also like some of the new "rock, pop, whatever it's called now" [?]... you know, like the Foo Fighters, Fergie, etc. It really just depends on my mood. 

Favorite band - AC/DC & ZZ Top
Favorite guitar player - Stevie Ray, no question


----------



## mewell (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />Depends on the mood I'm in.



Me too. Everything from classical to Andrea Bocelli and Sade to Supertramp. I would guess that we own almost every James Taylor ever released so I'll say him for living and someone like Vivaldi or Handel dead. Most of the time at the house we're listening to the 60's or 70's station on the satellite while in the car we're listening to more current artists...


----------



## LanceD (Jul 20, 2007)

Southern rock. Black Oak Arkansas is No. 1 with Lynyrd Skynyrd right behind. Country music wise would be good ole honky tonk, crying in your beer, lost your woman singing by Moe Bandy and George Jones.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 20, 2007)

I am a music fan.  I like just about anyone with a good voice, and many instrumentals are high on my list.  Last concert was Weird Al Yankovic (with my 13 yo), before that, Santana, Clapton, BB King (was collecting guitarists).  XM 46 and 49 get most of my listen time in the car, Led Zeppelin, ELO, Skynyrd et al.  Around the house usually a little softer, Annie Lennox/Eurythmics, 10,000 maniacs.  I only change the station when   Dylan or Neil Young show up, can't stand either of them!  Favorite new artist, probably KT Tunstall.  Recently bought an ipod and was loading it from my son's playlist and he was shocked that I knew the old timers and still added Smashmouth and Rhianna to my list!  I also used to be a Country "Hater" but some of the new stuff is kind of appealing.  My 2 cents worth and you get change back!


----------



## hughbie (Jul 20, 2007)

as for me, the top of the list would be the Eagles, then buffet and manhatten transfer


----------



## ashaw (Jul 20, 2007)

Jimmy Buffet, ZZTop, Classical, Country. Depends on the mood I am in.


----------



## txbatons (Jul 20, 2007)

Jazz - Miles Davis
Rock/Pop - Eagles
Classical - Mozart
Christian - Switchfoot

Brian


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 20, 2007)

Todd Agnew, Mack Powell/Third Day, Jeremy Camp, Kutless, Casting Crowns, instrumental jazz (not 'dixie'), even Yanni.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 20, 2007)

Jimmy Buffet, Eagles, Leon Redbone, Cannonball Adderley Quintet, Louis Armstrong, Miles Davis(not after Sketches of Spain) - not in any particular order


----------



## Mudder (Jul 20, 2007)

What a bunch of lightweights!

Led Zeppelin
Foghat
Ted Nugent
Motorhead
Metallica (before they became sellouts)
AC/DC
Black Sabboth
Twisted Sister (used to watch them in a bar called the "fore n` aft" before thew were signed to a label)
Rat race Choir
Screaming cheetah Wheelies

And basically anything else that's bone crunching, gut jarring and dain bramiging!


I also have a softer side and might on occasion be caught listening to my extensive selection of classical music.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hank Jr & Keith Whitley


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />What a bunch of lightweights!
> 
> Led Zeppelin
> ...



Scott, you forgot Cinderella and Quite Riot.[]


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy Cow somebody gave a nod to Robert Cray...great stuff...

Favorites are:

Black Crowes
Counting Crows
Drivin n Cryin
Bare N@ked Ladies (yes it is a band)
Eagles
Old Southern Rock (only on LP's though)

Guilty Pleasure:
Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass


----------



## rando81 (Jul 20, 2007)

Some of my favorvites are Grateful Dead,Gov't Mule,Little Feat,Pink Floyd,Dave Matthews Band


----------



## bjackman (Jul 20, 2007)

Trent Reznor

Ok, there, I said it.....
(I have been told I'm "opinionated" when it comes to music, I don't deny it)


----------



## vick (Jul 20, 2007)

In my car right now I have
The Beatles
Pink Floyd
Blood Hound Gang
Nine Inch Nails
NWA  (if you don't know what it stands for I can't tell you)
Johnny Cash
Sound Garden
and Alice In Chains

Dont really have a favorite I like a lot of different stuff.  While I am in the shop the SKA Punk hour is on the radio 10PM to midnight.


----------



## mrplace (Jul 20, 2007)

I still listen to the hair bands too, but have made a transition to the new stuff.
Metallica #1
Aerosmith
AC/DC
Limp Bizkit
Rob Zombie
Slip Knot
Korn
Disturbed
NIN
Lordi
Linkin Park

I also still listen occasionally to REM, Depeche Mode, and Lynard Skynard.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 20, 2007)

Phillips, Craig & Dean
My daughter(s)


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 20, 2007)

Well lets see..I have about 300 Gratefull dead shows on cd...tons of Jerry Garcia Band,
Phill Leash and Bob Wiers band Ratdog
also have tons of little feat..hoy hoy. Everything buffetts ever done...also listen to alot of blue grass and Hippie Jam bands like leftover salmon and the recipie. Still listen to alot of the old folk and country rock like cat stevens. just saw Charlie Daniels for the 8th time. Marshel Tucker for the 2nd time(first was 79)Im a huge music fan and spend countless hours downloading shows..oh yeah..Im really into the blues


----------



## tseger (Jul 20, 2007)

Chris LeDoux, George Strait, Charlie Daniels in that order.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 20, 2007)

Well owing to my musical education, and that my first time through college was for performance violin, I prefer Vivaldi, that scaliwag J.S. Bach, and all of the Baroque Boys.

but I have been known to listen to:
Aqua, Billy Joel, Blue Oyster Cult, Bob Dylan, Bobby McFerrin, Boston, Chris Spheeris, CSN and sometimes Y, Dave Grusin, Don Henley, ELO, Elton John, Enoch Light & the Light Brigade, Enya, Film & the BB's, Genesis, Glen Miller Orchestra, Huayucaltia, Inkuyo, Kansas, Les Negresses Vertes, Queen, Royal Crown Revue, Simon & Garfunkel, Styx, 3 Dog Night, Toy Matinee...

Just to name a few.


----------



## slink74659 (Jul 20, 2007)

I can and do listen to just about anything,
Favorites would be
John Mellancamp
Merle Haggard
Bowling for Soup
Fountains of Wayne
BTO
Arlo Guthrie
George Throughgood
Don Williams


----------



## chigdon (Jul 20, 2007)

Would have to be The Jayhawks


----------



## richstick1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, guess I'm one of the heavier ones:

Disturbed
Rage Against the Machine
Godsmack
White Zombie
Saigon Kick
Shotgun Messiah
Taproot
Saliva
Soundgarden

oh, and George Thorogood - talk about one of the most underrated guitarists!!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 21, 2007)

Celine Dion[)]

Of course I'm not serious.  []  I am actually a fan of the late 70's and 80's but not as heavy as some have mentioned.  I also have a degree in music so classical and everything else is not out of the question.  As long as I can understand the lyrics I'll listen to it but the old country does rate pretty low.


----------



## polarbear1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Many of you picked some awesome tunes. but the best singer songwriter who ever lived is Harry Chapin (For those of you who don't know his biggest hit was Cat's In the Cradle)


----------



## Stretch (Jul 22, 2007)

Mostly classical, Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven.


----------



## TBone (Jul 22, 2007)

Whew, never knew there'd be so many head bangers  []
But no Santana, Deep Purple, Led Zepelin?  And I guess I'm the only one here who listens to shag music and Motown.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 22, 2007)

Travis,
That's a really hard question... Like TBone, kinda depends on mood, but favorite type of music is most any instrumental.. big band, jazz, piano, mood type music, classics, etc.. Back when I was single and got a little depressed, I put on Ahmed Jamal.. always like his work.. I go way back on the rock type... Jefferson Airplane, Three Dog night, Blood Sweat and Tears (actually met a couple of these bands when I lived in S&gt;F.), Leo Sayer... for Jazz just about anybody good.  My wife is from the musical world.. her parents were big in the Houston area theatre back when she was growing up so we get a lot of more classical and operatical (if thats a proper word) type music...


----------



## lwalden (Jul 22, 2007)

Stevie Ray (Vaughn, for the unenlightened)
Creed
Dave Matthews band
Travis Tritt
Fleetwood Mac
Golden Earring


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jul 22, 2007)

Mudder and Glass Scrather reflect a lot of my tastes.  Hey....I have an 18 year old and a 16 year old - and the latter plays in a hip-hop band (he is the bassist) - although he is on a 6-week furlough from the band to be up at Interlochen Music Camp this summer.  Will be visiting him at the end of this week.

I have to like almost everything these days - they won't ride in the car with me otherwise!

Our family tends not to listen to country western - but did you know that it is the single most popular form of music in the US today?

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## beamer (Jul 22, 2007)

Far far FAR and away for me is Eric Clapton ... absolutely obsessed with that man ...

I'm a tremendous blues fan, though, and that means anything by SRV, Buddy Guy, BB, Muddy, John Lee Hooker, Freddie King, Albert King, Albert Collins, the Alisons, and of course Robert Johnson will generally be welcome. Some of the newer blues guys like Kenny Wayne Shepherd and Johnny Lang, Corey Stevens and such will also get play on my stereo.

After that, it's all the good Rock from before I was born. My taste in Rock is about a generation prior to my birth. I was born in '75 and that's about the same year the pickings start getting slimmer for me ... Allman brothers, Dire straits, Skynyrd, creedence, eagles, etc etc etc ... quite a bit of that. Almost all of my favorite rock bands can be very easily traced back to most of the blues guys listed above....

My tastes are generally about emotion and soulful lyrics and presentation. Technical proficiency is a big deal, too. A 3-chord song may hit the charts, but a man who can play it with gusto will always win out


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 22, 2007)

Beatles - White Album
Led Zeppelin
Eagles
Elton John - Yellow Brick Road
Fleetwood Mac
Journey
Foreigner

Too many name[]


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_<br />
> 
> _<b>Snippit- Snippit real good!</b>_
> 
> My wife is from the musical world.. her parents were big in the Houston area theatre back when she was growing up so we get a lot of more classical and operatical (if thats a proper word) type music...



_<b>in order categorical???</b>_


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks guys y'all have really helped me expand my music culture. Mudder, I never knew you were so cool!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 25, 2007)

You are all a bunch of young kids, and most are still wet behind the ears! [] I don't consider myself old but I loved the old R&R songs and people like 
Chuck Berry,
The Shirelles
The Crystals
Vogues
Lettermen
Smoke Robinson and his generation of other singers
Statler Brothers,
Peter and Gordon
Bobby Fuller
Creedence Clearwater Revival
The Tokens
. . . to name a few

And then there are the Classicals!

I went to a dance in Memphis in '63 or '64 in which Chuck Berry played and sang (much like the band in "Back to the Future"). He already had a some hit songs out but for some reason he was not a "Star" at the time. But I knew his music and loved it. The band opened with 4 or 5 songs and everyone danced, - then Chuck came up and started singing. I immediately took my date to the edge of the stage and watched. My date wondered what was I was doing. Everyone else (probably a couple of hundred) were dancing when I looked around. "Idiots that don't know greatness" I thought. Then just before the end of the first song, I looked back and everyone was standing looking and listening in awe. After that, everyone quit dancing and we had a concert at dance prices! 

Priceless! He did his version (the fore runner) of what became known by later generations as the "moon walk," by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />You are all a bunch of young kids, and most are still wet behind the ears! [] I don't consider myself old but I loved the old R&R songs and people like
> 
> _<b>Great Balls of Snippage!</b>_
> ...



Yeah! that was back when music came on fragile discs of made of vinyl.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 25, 2007)

Well this is a hard one. I listen mainly to country (real country, back when it was western, y'all know what I mean?) However, my tastes range to Jazz, The Blues, Folk, Classical, heck even some rock & hip hop at times.

But to narrow it down to just one? I guess I have to go with The Storyteller himself, Tom T. Hall the master of country ballards. []


----------



## Kalai (Jul 25, 2007)

I like a lot of different music but my favorite is Pianist George Winston, I play a lot of his songs on the piano.
Aloha.

Chris


----------



## rherrell (Jul 25, 2007)

Ambrosia,keyboard player Chris North is one of my best friends, and The Sons of Champlin.


----------



## jrc (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll go sometimes for a year and never change the radio station and maybe go for months listening to my MP3 player but for the last 2 years while working I listen to audio books.  I go to the library and get some good ones and the day just flies by. If you have never listen to an audio book you don't know what your missing.


----------



## panini (Jul 25, 2007)

Depends of the mood

Rock: Clapton, Santana, Jethro Tull, Jimi, 

Jazz: Oscar Peterson, Miles Davis, Dizzy, Weather Report

Blues: Bo, Mo Keb, Muddy,

Any Classical, Hawaiian Slack Key,


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 25, 2007)

wasn't going to chime in, but i couldn't help but notice that there aren't any bluegrass fans on here!

bill monroe, flatt & scruggs, stanley brothers ( i could go on and on, but i'll spare y'all [] )

i was glad to see some nods to the country musicians as well (back when country meant country) hank, george jones, moe bandy, ray price, lefty frizzel, keith whitley...

but i pretty much appreciate all music and have listened to it all at one point or another.

to quote a steel pulse song (great reggae group), "life without music, i can't cope"


----------



## woodbutcher (Jul 26, 2007)

The Doors, Jerry Lee Lewis, Jefferson Airplane, Buck Owens, Emmy Lou Harris,Box Car Willie, Willie Nelson, Sam Cook,The Beach Boys, Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly,Porter Waggoner, Waylon Jennings, but most of all the sound of a big inch Harley @ 6,000 grand about 3 in the mornin after 3 or 4 6 packs and some smoke..........but that's just me..........


----------

